# npp is causing depression what can i do?



## BIGBEN2011 (May 15, 2012)

hey guys i been running 600mg aweek of test e and 300mg a week of npp been pinning m,w,f it is working great result wise mainly just using it for the joint help and it has been working .but now it is causing me to be sad and depressed.i am using a ai but i am not using caber because of the low dose i was using of npp.so my guestion is should i drop the dose even lower or add caber or just stop the npp all together.i only have about 900mg of npp left.but later i was going to switch the npp out with tren a.so what causes depression from npp and is there any thing that helps it.thanks


----------



## overburdened (May 15, 2012)

the caber should improve mood substantially as it is a dopamine agonist


----------



## blergs. (May 15, 2012)

or just drop the npp...


----------



## overburdened (May 15, 2012)

blergs. said:


> or just drop the npp...


^^^this too... but if you really NEED it for your joints, you could try a combo of lowering the dose and using caber


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 15, 2012)

blergs. said:


> or just drop the npp...



Bingo.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 15, 2012)

Sounds like a mental issue and not gear related... I have said this many times if u r not mentally stable u shouldn't fuck wit gear it will fuck you up! Npp should never make u sad or depressed... Sorry


----------



## tinyshrek (May 15, 2012)

Especially at 300mg ew...


----------



## SloppyJ (May 15, 2012)

Never once heard of NPP causing depression. Quite the opposite actually.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

Oh you're going to have fun when you come off then.... Talk to your dr about it if it gets worse man


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 15, 2012)

Gear causes depression in (some) people, especially if you had a mental illness before gearz. I agree with Sloppy, I've ran NPP many times and wasn't affected with any sort of decrease in serotonin or nor-epinephrine[FONT=Arial, Helvetica] decrease. If you are really manic I'd drop it immediately ![/FONT]​



​


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 15, 2012)

no dude it is the npp everybody knows it can cuse that i should have just got caber i been in the game for over 20 years.i just tought with a low dose and with all my years exp i would be ok.where is the best place to get caber asap.thanks


----------



## SloppyJ (May 15, 2012)

Only depression I've ever heard of is on PCT from 19-nors. Running gear SHOULD make you feel better. Not worse. But everyone is different. I don't have any anxiety problems or any other mental issues so I can only speak from what I've heard others talk about.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 15, 2012)

yea i all ways feel great god like while on it is just the npp 19 nor it is common with those deca,npp,tren.that is where caber comes in.wonder what the lowest dose i could run and still get the benfits 100-200mg a week or would that just be a waste.i hate to waste what i have left which is a 10ml vila 100mg per ml.may just run the lowest dose i can get away with until i can get some caber in.could someone pm the best place to get some caber asap.i think that will take care of it i am fine really i know how to deal with sides when they come up this is about my 5 or 6 cycle.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

Well I have anxiety pretty bad and gear def seems to make it worse but only for the first few weeks while I'm adjusting to it and then of course it's the normal bs when coming off as far as depression and whatnot. The stronger the AAS used, dose duration etc etc making the recovery and thus the feeling down or depressed hang around longer.
 I do notice that the more androgenic drugs make the anxiety much worse. For instance tren makes me a nervous wreck so does SD, so for sure certain drugs can exacerbate things, though this is the first time I have read anything posted about  nandrolone while "on".


----------



## overburdened (May 15, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> yea i all ways feel great god like while on it is just the npp 19 nor it is common with those deca,npp,tren.that is where caber comes in.wonder what the lowest dose i could run and still get the benfits 100-200mg a week or would that just be a waste.i hate to waste what i have left which is a 10ml vila 100mg per ml.may just run the lowest dose i can get away with until i can get some caber in.could someone pm the best place to get some caber asap.i think that will take care of it i am fine really i know how to deal with sides when they come up this is about my 5 or 6 cycle.


what kind of joint issues do you have?


----------



## RockShawn (May 15, 2012)

overburdened said:


> the caber should improve mood substantially as it is a dopamine agonist



this or drop the NPP - tren is prolly gonna do the same thing.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 15, 2012)

High Progesterone Levels In Men | LIVESTRONG.COM

This was relating high progesterone levels in men to increased estrogen but it did say depression was a side. 

Man research stop has prami I believe. Manpower has prami and caber. But some of thier stuff has been iffy lately.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 15, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Sounds like a mental issue and not gear related... I have said this many times if u r not mentally stable u shouldn't fuck wit gear it will fuck you up! Npp should never make u sad or depressed... Sorry


 
Interesting....What causes this ?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 15, 2012)

overburdened said:


> what kind of joint issues do you have?


just the normal pains from heavy weights for over 20 years.the npp has really made going heavy and hard a lot easier plus i am geting really stroung and looking good on my cycle.i just need to find some good caber i will need it anyways when i switch to tren plus i have read where caber can make the sex better thats all ways a plus.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 15, 2012)

what about prolactrone from black lions as anybody used this for npp,deca or tren yet and if so how did it compare to caber?


----------



## LightBearer (May 15, 2012)

Everybody knows npp causes depression???   What are you talking about bro, npp is known to cause an overall feeling of well being


----------



## tinyshrek (May 15, 2012)

I'm sorry dude it is FAR from common to get sad, depressed or down from npp, deca or tren. I've never heard about this in my entire time in this game 10+ years... What might of happend is u got bunk gear and ur test levels plumented now that's a possibility. If not you need to confront ur depression issues brother cuz npp does not cause depression and ain't no level of progesterone gonna cause that either. Sorry. And damn sure not tren!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 15, 2012)

^ Where do you get that info that nors or NPP do not cause depression?


----------



## overburdened (May 15, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> just the normal pains from heavy weights for over 20 years.the npp has really made going heavy and hard a lot easier plus i am geting really stroung and looking good on my cycle.i just need to find some good caber i will need it anyways when i switch to tren plus i have read where caber can make the sex better thats all ways a plus.


well, I haven't taken npp... just nandrolone decanoate... I know decanoate is worthless at a super low dose(but similar to the way test prop is WAY more effective at much lower dose than test decanoate) nandrolone phenylpropionate should be WAY more effective than decanoate in far lower doses...  for just degenerative changes, as you are referring to, 100-150mg/week should be sufficient for that(I would guess.. of course people who've taken for the same reason(not major injuries, just degenerative) could probably tell you what minimum doses were effective for them)
If you drop down to minimum dose that will suffice, and add caber, a couple people have mentioned where to get it....  you should be alright... and, yes, caber does have some pretty nice sexual benefits...


----------



## teezhay (May 15, 2012)

I wish I could give you advice, but I don't remember any of the NPP cycles I've done. It's always the same shit, I IM the first shot then I wake up 12 weeks later 15 pounds heavier lying naked on a urine-soaked mattress beside a bloody shovel and a pair of handcuffs, with the smell of decomposing human remains emanating from my closet. 

But I've never gotten depressed or anything, what do you think I am a fucking lunatic?


----------



## teezhay (May 15, 2012)

I wish I could give you advice, but I don't remember any of the NPP cycles I've done. It's always the same shit, I IM the first shot then I wake up 12 weeks later 15 pounds heavier lying naked on a urine-soaked mattress beside a bloody shovel and a pair of handcuffs, with the smell of decomposing human remains emanating from my closet. 

But I've never gotten depressed or anything, what do you think I am a fucking lunatic?


----------



## overburdened (May 15, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> I'm sorry dude it is FAR from common to get sad, depressed or down from npp, deca or tren. I've never heard about this in my entire time in this game 10+ years... What might of happend is u got bunk gear and ur test levels plumented now that's a possibility. If not you need to confront ur depression issues brother cuz npp does not cause depression and ain't no level of progesterone gonna cause that either. Sorry. And damn sure not tren!


I agree with you on your test comment... and, for the most part your npp and tren comment(though bipolar issues can change all that)... but progesterone can cause depression, among many other issues...


----------



## teezhay (May 15, 2012)

I wish I could give you advice, but I don't remember any of the NPP cycles I've done. It's always the same shit; I IM the first shot then I wake up 12 weeks later, 15 pounds heavier, lying naked on a urine-soaked mattress beside a bloody shovel and a pair of handcuffs, with the smell of decomposing human remains emanating from my closet. 

But I've never gotten _depressed _or anything, what do you think I am a fucking lunatic?


----------



## tinyshrek (May 15, 2012)

overburdened said:


> I agree with you on your test comment... and, for the most part your npp and tren comment(though bipolar issues can change all that)... but progesterone can cause depression, among many other issues...



MAYBE in large amounts ie a gram of deca or tren but 300 mg of npp come on now. Exactly my point with the bipolar thing and psych issues. I felt the best on npp out of all 19 nors. As far as research I'm going by experience, friends and competitors. Show me one study that says NPP  causes depression... Not gonna happen


----------



## teezhay (May 15, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> MAYBE in large amounts ie a gram of deca or tren but 300 mg of npp come on now. Exactly my point with the bipolar thing and psych issues. I felt the best on npp out of all 19 nors. As far as research I'm going by experience, friends and competitors. Show me one study that says NPP  causes depression... Not gonna happen



Actually, it can happen. Or at least it did in male rats...

I'm not suggesting this is some sort of indictment on nandrolone, it's all reversible  with proper treatment and it won't necessarily happen in the majority of the population. It's just a testament to the nature of powerful drugs - unique individuals react in unique ways.


*From the study:*


> Accordingly, rats treated with nandrolone or stanozolol showed an increased immobility time in the forced swim test, which is widely used for the screening of antidepressant drugs. All effects produced by AASs were prevented by co-administration with the classical antidepressant, chlorimipramine. The evidence that supraphysiological doses of AASs induce changes indicative of a depressive state in normal rats, raises the concern that AAS abuse in humans may cause depression regardless of exposure to stress or other risk factors.​


----------



## tinyshrek (May 15, 2012)

Increased immobility time does not necessarily correlate with depression just because they use that to test for depression, that is one of many and has many variables as you can see that article is very vague. Which brings me to my next question, has any felt depressed on winny??? Dry joints, body aches maybe. Depression, nope


----------



## teezhay (May 15, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Increased immobility time does not necessarily correlate with depression just because they use that to test for depression, that is one of many and has many variables as you can see that article is very vague. Which brings me to my next question, has any felt depressed on winny??? Dry joints, body aches maybe. Depression, nope



With all due respect, you're talking out of your ass, and I don't think you actually read the study as you didn't really even begin to address it. For one, the forced swimming test is one of the most widely-accepted behavioral testing procedures for screening antidepressants, and any controversy it carries largely dissipates when multiple subjects are observed under the same controls (only using one rat opens a large window of anomalous explanations). Secondly, this wasn't the only benchmark used for observing characteristics of depression - not even close. Scientists also observed the brain activity of subjects, finding the following:



> AAS treatment reduced levels of brain-derived neurotrophic factor in the hippocampus and prefrontal cortex, reduced the expression of low-affinity glucocorticoid receptors in the hippocampus, and increased morning trough basal plasma corticosterone levels. All these changes have been related to the pathophysiology of major depressive disorder.​



So major changes in the brain occur, all associated with depressive disorder. A qualitative behavioral test is conducted, and the results are consistent with depression as well. All of this indicates it is a real potential side effect, and your own anecdotal experience with nandrolone is irrelevant. If we're going to have a serious discussion about AAS, and get rid of the retarded Don Hooton type idiots out there, then we need to be _completely unbiased and objective in our honesty_. We're not going to win the debate over AAS by claiming various side effects don't exist at all. The debate will be won by informing the public, and demonstrating that while risks exist, they can and should be mitigated, if not eliminated altogether. Whether it's gyno, acne, testicular atrophy, or depression disorder, there are preventative measures and treatments available to make AAS use safe, exciting, and rewarding. It's imperative we emphasize that at all times, because _denying the existence of risks at all is a losing strategy_.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 15, 2012)

Good point, I've learned something today. Have you ever known anyone to get depressed off NPP or Winny?


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Which brings me to my next question, has any felt depressed on winny??? Dry joints, body aches maybe. Depression, nope


That literally has NOTHING to do with the topic at all. 

Different drugs do different things to different people. FACT. Some people get anxiety and insomnia like a mother fucker on tren..I do, then others don't get any of that. Yes it's more common than this but that's not to say there may not be something to it. 

Dudes be running gear twice as long as you according to him so your argument that no one says "this about this" holds no bearing.


----------



## sonofsam1975 (May 15, 2012)

dont stop the npp use less start using test propionate or cyp this happens with deca you stop your testosterone levels to low .you'll be ok just start the test till you feel better then stop the npp


----------



## tinyshrek (May 15, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> That literally has NOTHING to do with the topic at all.
> 
> Different drugs do different things to different people. FACT. Some people get anxiety and insomnia like a mother fucker on tren..I do, then others don't get any of that. Yes it's more common than this but that's not to say there may not be something to it.
> 
> Dudes be running gear twice as long as you according to him so your argument that no one says "this about this" holds no bearing.



Read the study fuck stick it said stanozol and nandrolone


----------



## tinyshrek (May 15, 2012)

So teezhay, do you think AAS can permanently change the way the brain works? Just picking your brain here bro. You posted some great info.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 15, 2012)

yea tiny was way off saying what he said but he did say he learned somthing today thats all ways good and to the dude that said start runing test dude read my op i have been arround this for over 20 years i run test with everything i am running 600mg of hg test e i think i may bumb it up to 800 or 900 mg and lower my npp dose just a little and up my ai dose.i am really doing much better it was really just a couple day thing it has pass.i am all so wondering if it had anything to do with my pining only m,w,f a lot of people pin npp ed or eod  so idk.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 15, 2012)

I can admit when I'm wrong I ain't no scientist but, still the first time I've heard of this


----------



## teezhay (May 15, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> So teezhay, do you think AAS can permanently change the way the brain works? Just picking your brain here bro. You posted some great info.



I've never read anything correlating anabolic steroids with permanent brain injury. And that word "permanent" is an important distinction to make in the discussion of AAS. Every cautionary video you watched in health class growing up probably talked in length about testicular shrinkage, gyno, acne, increased aggression sensationalized as "roid rage", etc. But what they don't tell you is that all of those fall into at least one of three categories: (a) are temporary and dissipate with time; (b) are preventable if a simple precaution is taken; (c) are treatable if/when they appear. 

The anti-steroid agenda relies HEAVILY on equating steroids to other controlled substances like methamphetamine or heroin, in that they carry permanent detrimental consequences. When Congress subpoenaed the FDA, DEA, and AMA to testify on the effects and ramifications of anabolic steroids, *all three groups argued that steroids were NOT like other drugs of abuse, did NOT possess any of the classical characteristics of "addiction", and should NOT be banned*. But Congress banned them anyway, and the government has supported a campaign ever since to associate steroids with every negative stigma one could possibly associate with a chemical compound. But now it's 2012, and there's a segment of the population who look great, have more medical tests done to monitor the health of their internal organs than anyone else on the planet, and are fully prepared to demonstrate that we know enough about these compounds to use them safely, mitigate the risks, and largely limit the health-related effects to that which is rewarding.

And the fact that it's not uncommon to see commercials for testosterone gel, and mainstream print advertisements for hormone replacement therapy indicates that we're winning.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 15, 2012)

Ya def knew that.. Feds..


----------



## malk (May 15, 2012)

Recently run npp 200mg a week,and was great for joints at that dose for me, great med...


----------



## adwal99 (May 15, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> hey guys i been running 600mg aweek of test e and 300mg a week of npp been pinning m,w,f it is working great result wise mainly just using it for the joint help and it has been working .but now it is causing me to be sad and depressed.i am using a ai but i am not using caber because of the low dose i was using of npp.so my guestion is should i drop the dose even lower or add caber or just stop the npp all together.i only have about 900mg of npp left.but later i was going to switch the npp out with tren a.so what causes depression from npp and is there any thing that helps it.thanks



Just roll tren instead!


----------



## tinyshrek (May 15, 2012)

Adwal will run tren whenever wherever I love it!


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Read the study fuck stick it said stanozol and nandrolone


Homo rage^


----------



## tinyshrek (May 15, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> Homo rage^



 sorry brother my bad


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

It's ok man... I wasn't about to read that whole study lmao.... That was my bad there sir


----------



## monsterm (Jun 19, 2012)

This is my first post on this forum, simply because I'm amazed at how ignorant some of these "elite" members act with their advice.

Progesterone based AAS CAN CAUSE DEPRESSION. Why? Because the prolactin build up counteracts the feeling of dopamine. Dopamine keeps you motivated, energetic, driven, interested, and sexual. An imbalance of dopamine levels can easily cause you to feel depressed, low sex drive, and emotionless.

Iv used:

masteron, halo, test-p/e/c, anavar, superdrol, dbol, and many other DHT based products and always feel amazing. However, my first, and only run with NPP made me feel TERRIBLE. I ran 350mg/wk along with 1g of test prop, 1g of masteron. Tons of DHT, the whole 3:1 ratio exceeded. Didn't do shit. Felt terrible, no desire to get out of the house and live life, and super low sex drive. Why? Because prolactin build up.

Just because you have "been in the game for 10 years" does not make you a genius. Its hilarious how these bodybuilders think they know everything about gear just because they have used the gear. Everyone responds differently.


To the OP, try out carbergoline, i'm interested to see your results. I'm about to start back on the NPP again this week, now that I have cabergoline, and I'm determined to conquer the NPP and enjoy it with a dopamine agonist.


----------



## monsterm (Jun 19, 2012)

Additionally, I want to comment that it IS ENTIRELY POSSIBLE that long term use of steroids can cause a significant change in your brain chemstry.

DHT leads to an increase in dopamine which is why we have a higher sex drive on DHT based AAS. Too much high dosage is going to eventually lead to DOWNREGULATION at the dopamine receptors. This could explain why using say, 1g of test, in relation to your progestin isn't going to counteract the side effects....simply because your brain is "used" to 1g of test. Same reason people that smoke, smoke a pack a day. Obvious.

This may contribute to why some people may need cabergoline and others do not.


----------



## tinyshrek (Jun 19, 2012)

Lots of here say... Just like me. It's all, well this COULD cause that blah blah. Bottom line is if ur prone to depression for whatever reason, hormone changes are only gonna make it worse


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 20, 2012)

just to update i ended up loving npp i should have got some caber because it did cause some depresssion but it was not bad and was short lived.the results i got where great.i wish like hell it was easier and cheaper to get ahold of some caber.i just started tren a going to see how i respond to that.but for me npp result wise is the best gear i have ever so far.


----------



## tinyshrek (Jun 20, 2012)

Hmmmmm.... I'm just leave this one at a "no comment". Great to here it by the way bro. Knew you would pull through


----------



## DOBE (Jun 20, 2012)

I think caber is definitely the way to go with the 19 nors especially with tren, if its too expensive and your looking for some joint relief you could always go with good ole eq.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 20, 2012)

i like npp way way more than eq i did not respond very well to eq and i ran it for like 18 weeks i did get results but not much more than i get off just test.npp works faster and better results and i allso good on the joints.but next time i run it i will run some caber along with it even thou it is not a have to.


----------



## superman39 (Jun 20, 2012)

The depression could be due to low testosterone levels. I know you're running test but double check and take blood test done to confirm. The NPP will get you depressed during PCT only. 19nor steroid will shut you down good,so be ready for PCT.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 20, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Lots of here say... Just like me. It's all, well this COULD cause that blah blah. Bottom line is if ur prone to depression for whatever reason, hormone changes are only gonna make it worse



I wouldn't say thats always true, since starting to cruise/self administer TRT my depression issues have all but disappeared. I may have had low test to begin with I'm not sure, but I am definitely on the high end of the "normal" range now and I feel better. I wouldn't say it's a complete cure as it may have something to do with life changes during this time, improved sex life, more confidence etc. but I think the hormonal aspect itself has alot to do with it. 

As far as npp causing depression I would agree it is probably prolactin related, running caber should resolve it. If not then its possible you're just prone to that particular side effect. I think my mood was a bit low sometimes running deca compared to just test but it may have been placebo. I generally feel better on just a good dose of test by itself than by adding anything extra, with the possible exception of proviron


----------



## owwwch (Jun 24, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i been in the game for over 20 years.



with this being said, and the questions you are asking, you obviously havent done your homework.. obviously if something isnt giving you positive results, drop it out of the mix. dont take something else to mask it. your body can only handle but so much


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 25, 2012)

please dont bump old post when you a dumb fuck.wtf are you talking about.


----------



## DOBE (Jun 25, 2012)

superman39 said:


> The depression could be due to low testosterone levels. I know you're running test but double check and take blood test done to confirm. The NPP will get you depressed during PCT only. 19nor steroid will shut you down good,so be ready for PCT.



Hell yeah. I once did a 3 month cycle of test deca and a-bombs, shut me down so hard I thought the boys skipped town for good! took me about a year to fully recover from that debacle. Now I wont go near that shit without HCG throughout the entire cycle.


----------



## Tris10 (Jun 25, 2012)

You say you've been in the game for 20 years but you don't know where to get any caber....?? Lol


----------



## brundel (Jun 25, 2012)

By next week Black Lion will have the new prolactrone in stock.
Itll stand up to most prolactin meds with little to no sides.

Itll help with depression.
Itll combat ED
itll fix PR induced gyno and lactation
Itll increase HGH levels
itll help burn bodyfat.

The price will be less than the previous version as well.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 26, 2012)

Tris10 said:


> You say you've been in the game for 20 years but you don't know where to get any caber....?? Lol


put the crack pipe douwn dude.wtf are you stupid ass people talking about i know where to get caber and any thing else in the world.do a lot of people sale caber no not many at all and it is real high and if you where not a crack head and could read i said i was fine it was a short lived thing that passed.i loved npp but if i ran it again i would run caber with it is all i said.which now i will probally try the new black lion products as it is otc.


----------



## SFW (Jun 26, 2012)

brundel said:


> By next week Black Lion will have the new prolactrone in stock.
> Itll stand up to most prolactin meds with little to no sides.
> 
> Itll help with depression.
> ...




Will it prevent myocardial infarction as well?


----------



## Tris10 (Jun 26, 2012)

Haha you know where to buy anything in the world? Also, reread that, genius. Your grammar is horrible! You're obviously a fairly dumb guy 



BIGBEN2011 said:


> put the crack pipe douwn dude.wtf are you stupid ass people talking about i know where to get caber and any thing else in the world.do a lot of people sale caber no not many at all and it is real high and if you where not a crack head and could read i said i was fine it was a short lived thing that passed.i loved npp but if i ran it again i would run caber with it is all i said.which now i will probally try the new black lion products as it is otc.


----------



## Tris10 (Jun 26, 2012)

He's just being pissy because he's really old and its hard for him to see/read the screen. 



BIGBEN2011 said:


> put the crack pipe douwn dude.wtf are you stupid ass people talking about i know where to get caber and any thing else in the world.do a lot of people sale caber no not many at all and it is real high and if you where not a crack head and could read i said i was fine it was a short lived thing that passed.i loved npp but if i ran it again i would run caber with it is all i said.which now i will probally try the new black lion products as it is otc.





owwwch said:


> with this being said, and the questions you are asking, you obviously havent done your homework.. obviously if something isnt giving you positive results, drop it out of the mix. dont take something else to mask it. your body can only handle but so much


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 26, 2012)

wow mister clean a tiny one but any ways,yea i have bad grammer but at least i am not small and bald and can read a post before i comment on it and say somthing dumb.you where in the wroung no big deal from now on read the post  first real slow for you and understand it before making a comment.its all cool dude.


----------



## SFW (Jun 26, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> *wow mister clean *a tiny one but any ways,yea i have bad grammer but at least i am not small and bald and can read a post before i comment on it and say somthing dumb.you where in the wroung no big deal from now on read the post  first real slow for you and understand it before making a comment.its all cool dude.



Looks more like Xerxes


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> Looks more like Xerxes


lol thats true to he way to small for mister clean.but i am just busting his balls really.he just should have read my post first thats all.he probally a cool dude most dudes here are.


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 26, 2012)

"NPP causing depression, what do I do"  Either stop taking NPP or Man The Fuck Up..


----------



## Tris10 (Jun 26, 2012)

You spelled wrong, wrong lol and don't talk shit to me! You're the genius that said you've been in the game for 20 years! Obviously I wasn't the only that caught that! When ppl say stupid shit on here, ppl bust them out on it. If you can't handle that, then don't post shit! As for my picture, at least I have a picture of myself. I apologize if you're embarrassed of the way you look. Maybe you're bigger than me, which typically means more fat, a lot more! Maybe you're stronger than me. I don't really give a shit. My goal isn't to be some 270 pound fat fuck with a thousand stretch marks. Don't knock me for having a lower body percentage than you! 
If you can't handle the criticism from this bored, then don't get on it! You'll receive good advise, bad, and people that are being smart asses. You got one of my smart ass ones, when in actuality, those are very rare for me. Im sorry that you said something sketchy, at the least, and got a couple comments because of it. If it bothers you that much, maybe YOU should read through your own statuses before you post them. The tinyshrek guy didn't get all pissy when ppl started busting his balls. Take some notes from some of the guys that don't act like they're on their periods 24/7.


BIGBEN2011 said:


> put the crack pipe douwn dude.wtf are you stupid ass people talking about i know where to get caber and any thing else in the world.do a lot of people sale caber no not many at all and it is real high and if you where not a crack head and could read i said i was fine it was a short lived thing that passed.i loved npp but if i ran it again i would run caber with it is all i said.which now i will probally try the new black lion products as it is otc.





owwwch said:


> with this being said, and the questions you are asking, you obviously havent done your homework.. obviously if something isnt giving you positive results, drop it out of the mix. dont take something else to mask it. your body can only handle but so much





BIGBEN2011 said:


> wow mister clean a tiny one but any ways,yea i have bad grammer but at least i am not small and bald and can read a post before i comment on it and say somthing dumb.you where in the wroung no big deal from now on read the post  first real slow for you and understand it before making a comment.its all cool dude.


----------



## Tris10 (Jun 26, 2012)

Then you had to go and say that's what you were doing lol 



BIGBEN2011 said:


> put the crack pipe douwn dude.wtf are you stupid ass people talking about i know where to get caber and any thing else in the world.do a lot of people sale caber no not many at all and it is real high and if you where not a crack head and could read i said i was fine it was a short lived thing that passed.i loved npp but if i ran it again i would run caber with it is all i said.which now i will probally try the new black lion products as it is otc.





owwwch said:


> with this being said, and the questions you are asking, you obviously havent done your homework.. obviously if something isnt giving you positive results, drop it out of the mix. dont take something else to mask it. your body can only handle but so much





BIGBEN2011 said:


> wow mister clean a tiny one but any ways,yea i have bad grammer but at least i am not small and bald and can read a post before i comment on it and say somthing dumb.you where in the wroung no big deal from now on read the post  first real slow for you and understand it before making a comment.its all cool dude.





BIGBEN2011 said:


> lol thats true to he way to small for mister clean.but i am just busting his balls really.he just should have read my post first thats all.he probally a cool dude most dudes here are.


----------



## Tris10 (Jun 26, 2012)

Idk why it keeps replying with so many quotes.. lol


----------



## Tris10 (Jun 26, 2012)

Just less piercings 



BIGBEN2011 said:


> put the crack pipe douwn dude.wtf are you stupid ass people talking about i know where to get caber and any thing else in the world.do a lot of people sale caber no not many at all and it is real high and if you where not a crack head and could read i said i was fine it was a short lived thing that passed.i loved npp but if i ran it again i would run caber with it is all i said.which now i will probally try the new black lion products as it is otc.





owwwch said:


> with this being said, and the questions you are asking, you obviously havent done your homework.. obviously if something isnt giving you positive results, drop it out of the mix. dont take something else to mask it. your body can only handle but so much





BIGBEN2011 said:


> wow mister clean a tiny one but any ways,yea i have bad grammer but at least i am not small and bald and can read a post before i comment on it and say somthing dumb.you where in the wroung no big deal from now on read the post  first real slow for you and understand it before making a comment.its all cool dude.





BIGBEN2011 said:


> lol thats true to he way to small for mister clean.but i am just busting his balls really.he just should have read my post first thats all.he probally a cool dude most dudes here are.





SFW said:


> Looks more like Xerxes


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 26, 2012)

Tris10 said:


> Idk why it keeps replying with so many quotes.. lol



Cause the OP is a cunt...  wait, is this AG?


----------



## brundel (Jun 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> Will it prevent myocardial infarction as well?



I wish. Id be a billionaire.
More people out there with heart issues than with elevated Prl levels.


----------



## sonofsam1975 (Jul 9, 2012)

hi bigben11.....i use deca durabolin by organon 100 mgs twice weekly and run it with sustanon 250 and test proionate 100 mgs ......and for me it works great . nnp is a fast acting deca i used it and i didnt not like my buddy used and he became depressed . cut your dose to half run it with sustanon 250 and keep cuting the dose till your off just up the test . stay away from anti depress pills will  screw you up , problem here is if your suffer from depression the npp is not the problem could be whats in side the npp that causeing you problems rememeber your body can use so much stuff what brand of npp are you using (abrauihan makes a great npp ) but if i was you i would get off and stay off . and use deca durabolin from organon .


----------



## sonofsam1975 (Jul 9, 2012)

if any body a dumb fuck you are ......


----------

